

Clipstream G2: JavaScript video player - SoftwareMaven
http://www.dsny.com/g2/

======
gliese1337
So, how exactly does this work? I'm trying to figure out where the media data
is coming from; it looks like it's stored as a giant base64 string in a js
file. Sort of a "maybe actually production useable" version of JSONVid
([http://ajaxian.com/archives/jsonvid-pure-javascript-video-
pl...](http://ajaxian.com/archives/jsonvid-pure-javascript-video-player))?

Anyway, there's no video element and no Flash, so none of those compatibility
issues to worry about. If it can implement the full HTML5 media element API, I
might actually use this one.

------
kilroy123
Interesting, it's using canvas to play the video. Wonder if there is player
API for JavaScript.

------
hnriot
good audio, but the jerky video is borderline unwatchable. Chrome/Linux. I
noticed that top showed about 46% cut utilization so I'm guessing it's not
able to use more than one core.

~~~
dgreensp
Poor technology productized as DRM. Thanks for making my morning a little more
sad, OP.

